# FF's in Virginia



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello All,
Anyone got any fruitflies in VA? Somehow during moving, my cultures picked up mites and are on the rapid decline. I'd be willing to pick up, meet, accept shipment, etc. 

I will buy, but will also trade if you need dwarf white isopods or springtails.

I'm located in Richmond.

Sean


----------

